# MISC | Mythical trains of the past (Photo Thread)



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

from spain
talgo I ( 1942 ) 115-135 km/h








































http://www.aecientificos.es/empresas/aecientificos/talgo/Foto1gran.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

talgo II ( 1950 ) 120 km/h
































http://www.museodelferrocarril.org/...-ld_350-002-2-virgen_de_aranzazu_ig-107_r.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

talgo III ( 1964 ) up to 200 km/h








































http://www.railwaymania.com/docs/imgdb/renfe_352_005.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

talgo pendular or IV ( 1980 ) runs 160 km/h
























http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_aWmFsAHg4...Xls/s1600/TALGO+pendular+Virgen+del+Pilar.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Platanito serie 443 renfe ( 1977 ) up to 200 km/h , the spanish pendolino
































http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_CPnqHAQn_tA/S7LaA-3ANiI/AAAAAAAAAjQ/bqsX0o9l184/s1600/Scanner0049+2.JPG


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKHfSwoALYE&gl=BE


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Tatra 68 (CSD, Slovenská strela), 1936, max 148 km/h, max usage speed 130 km/h, used on Praha - Bratislava route by CSD.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

autorail bugatti , france ( 1933 ) up to 170 km/h
Autorail Bugatti | 1930 | Cité du Train | Mulhouse | France - HDR by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr
Bugatti autorail PLM by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

taf ( renfe serie 595 ) 1950 








RENFE TAF by Volvo AUCORSA, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

also in portugal : foguete train 
















http://lh3.ggpht.com/-pmvIy_XUyos/U...sE/Caminhos-de-Ferro.20_thumb2.jpg?imgmax=800


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ferrobus renfe ( 1956 )
























http://blogs.hoy.es/naturalezasocial/files/2013/01/ferrobús.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ter train ( renfe spain 1965 ) 120 km/h
Miraflores de la Sierra 04.08.1987 by The STB, on Flickr
TER RENFE de Mabar by marklin_torrent, on Flickr
Zaragoza Delicias, septiembre de 1986 by The STB, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

las suizas ( renfe 1958 )








































http://www.fernandomunoz.com/Hojas Principales/img/Traccion RENFE/111.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

etr 101 pendolino ( italy 1976 ) max speed 250 km/h
ETR 401 "Pendolino" a Villarosa by AFS Messina -> www.a-f-s.it, on Flickr
ETR 401 - Semitreno n°1 by Elmeon, on Flickr
ETR 401 by Silvano Vecchi, on Flickr
Un tuffo nel passato by railfansITALIA, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sorefame coach ( portugal 1963 )
























http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6arcT9xnTvE/U8w37_gR-lI/AAAAAAAAEfs/oPuaMbDkPds/s1600/A+1074+001.+LOR.JPG


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sncf dev inox coach ( 1952 )
























http://www.bzt87.com/DEV-INOX/DEV-INOX-B10t.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

mistral train , france ( 1950-1981 ) from paris to nice
























































http://u.jimdo.com/www61/o/sc83a3d9...-destination-de-nice-cliché-jacques-bazin.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

le capitole train ( 1960-1991 ) from paris to toulouse


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

coach UIC-Y ( SNCF 1963 )
















http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-XI_fv9SdOQ0/TuMwlpAi2wI/AAAAAAAAFxo/AhZKsnX5emE/s1600/Voiture+UIC+web.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

corail coach ( sncf 1975-89 )








































http://2ratl.free.fr/bibliotheque/trainBB_corail_RL.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

also in portugal by sorefame ( since 1985 )
CP 5618 · 620 · São Félix da Marinha · 22.06.2014 by Joao Joaquim, on Flickr
Conforto by Erickson Júnior, on Flickr
Carruagem Corail (2.º Classe) - Entroncamento by valeriodossantos, on Flickr
Carruagem Corail (Interior) by valeriodossantos, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

more french dev 








http://fbrisou.free.fr/RAIL21/D92-06.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

french coach dev ao ( from 1948 )
















http://veve45.free.fr/24062012/forum_IMGP6409.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

spanish renfe serie 5000 ( 1940-1960 )
































http://www.ferropedia.es/mediawiki/...nfe3720014.jpg/400px-WH230871renfe3720014.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

also spanish corail ( hired to sncf before the renfe 9000 serie )








http://www.ferropedia.es/mediawiki/images/3/31/AR_269-201_con_Corail_Santander._Chamartin_101182.JPG


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

spanish renfe serie 9000 coach ( 1980-85 )
















































http://www.ferropedia.es/mediawiki/images/7/7e/XM_UN590.JPG


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Are all Iberian Trains mythical?

If you say Mythical I tend to think the old TEE services, the Flying Scotsman, The Orient Express...


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

^^+1

The TEE (DB Class 602) certainly was one stunning train.









http://www.drehscheibe-online.de/foren/read.php?17,6260654

The Transalpin was also a pretty iconic train while operated with the marvelous ÖBB Class 4010









http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elettrotreno_ÖBB_4010


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

TEE DMUs look, for me, like glorified outdated products. By the time they were introduced, it was already clear that electric traction was the future of high-end rail travel, not supersized diesel locos.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sudexpress train from paris to lisbon since 1880
























http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7022/6824433885_e88060176f_b.jpg







[/url]Surexpreso. Entroncamento by rapidoelectro, on Flickr[/IMG]
252 by firedmanager, on Flickr
nowadays , trenhotel irun-lisboa


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> TEE DMUs look, for me, like glorified outdated products. By the time they were introduced, it was already clear that electric traction was the future of high-end rail travel, not supersized diesel locos.


But Multi-System loco's where unheard of, so the only option to make inter-system travel possible was by Diesel, that is the reason!


My suggestion:

The Mallard:









The famous Dutch Diesel III (mat.34), which revolutionized the dutch Railways.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tourist train al andalus (E)
Al-Andalus por Villaseca by C.Olmos, on Flickr
Al-Andalus VI by Arquijcarlos, on Flickr
Al Andalus luxury train, Spain by Train Chartering & Private Rail Cars, on Flickr
Al Andalus luxury train, Spain by Train Chartering & Private Rail Cars, on Flickr
Romance of Rail - Al Andalus luxury train by Train Chartering & Private Rail Cars, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*The Old Patagonian Express 1935-present*










http://www.traveler.es/viajes/rankings/galerias/la-argentina-que-ver-mientras-disfrutas-del-moto-gp/737/image/36035


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

Polish *Luxtorpeda* which ran on some of the most important rail routes of Poland in the 1930s


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

Suburbanist said:


> TEE DMUs look, for me, like glorified outdated products. By the time they were introduced, it was already clear that electric traction was the future of high-end rail travel, not supersized diesel locos.


At the time they were built, electrified lines were mostly found aound big 
cities and in mountain areas, but there was almost no electrified line that
crossed a border yet.

And when they finally arrived, there was the problem of different 
electrification systems that had to be linked together.

In those early days, multi-systems locomotives still were science-fiction,
so it was needed to build stations with commutable tracks and exchange
locos at the borders. Not very compatible with the TEE concept...

It's only when multi-systems locos arrived that electric TEEs could become
possible. But not many countries had a railway industry capable to build
such machines. France and Belgium did it, successfully, Germany failed, 
Switzerland just had a small serie of EMUs, other countries did not even try.

And today, it has become a standard feature, but international trains are
slowly vanishing.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

transcantabrico tourist train (e)
El Transcantábrico por Cillamayor by ordunte, on Flickr
El Transcantabrico - a luxury train in Spain, charter from Train Chartering by Train Chartering & Private Rail Cars, on Flickr
El Transcantabrico - a luxury train in Spain, charter from Train Chartering by Train Chartering & Private Rail Cars, on Flickr
El Transcantabrico - a luxury train in Spain, charter from Train Chartering by Train Chartering & Private Rail Cars, on Flickr
El Transcantabrico luxury train from the Luxury Train Club by Train Chartering & Private Rail Cars, on Flickr
El Transcantabrico luxury train from the Luxury Train Club by Train Chartering & Private Rail Cars, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

inter-city125 ( uk ) since 1976
Inter-City Leaflet by wallacehenning, on Flickr
Inter City 125 At Edinburgh. by neilh156, on Flickr
Old And New At Marazion (Michael McNicholas) by neilh156, on Flickr


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

KingNick said:


> ^^+1
> 
> The TEE (DB Class 602) certainly was one stunning train.
> 
> ...


TEE Vindobonna, Doing Berlin, Praha, Wien route.

DR ř. VT 137 (1957-1960)









M 298.0 (1960-1962)









Blauer Blitz (1962-1964)









DR VT 18.16 / DR 175 Dolphin. (1964 - 1969)









M 269.1 (1969-1972)









DR VT 18.16 (1972-1979)


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

So they had TEE on the communist bloc as well?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the Strawberry Train (E) with costa coachs ( 1914 )
195-0045 by _Manuel Arias Moreno_, on Flickr
Algodor 04.05.1996 by The STB, on Flickr
TREN DE LA FRESA by AYUNTAMIENTO DE ARANJUEZ DELEGACION DE TURISMO, on Flickr
TREN DE LA FRESA by AYUNTAMIENTO DE ARANJUEZ DELEGACION DE TURISMO, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Odakyu 3000 series SE japan 1957
























http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/7f/ODAKYU-ROMANCECAR-SSE-3000.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Odakyu 3100 series NSE ( 1963 )
1974年の小田急3100形 by Fluoride's memories, on Flickr
























http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f8/ODAKYU-ROMANCECAR-NSE-3100.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the japonese super express romancecars








http://japanesenostalgiccar.com/wor...9/Odakyu-Super-Express-Romancecar-640x231.jpg
Odakyu 7000 series LSE 
Japanese Railway <ODAKYU 7000 series LSE / EXP. Super-HAKONE> by chiyo901, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

and Odakyu 10000 series HiSE ( 1987-2012 )
Japanese Railway <ODAKYU 10000 series Hi-SE / EXP. HAKONE> by chiyo901, on Flickr
Train: Machida, Japan by barberdavidm, on Flickr
Japanese Railway <ODAKYU 10000 series Hi-SE / EXP. HAKONE> by chiyo901, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Odakyu 20000 series RSE ( 1991-2012 )
Series 20000 "RSE" of Odakyu by wamu8, on Flickr
Series 20000 "RSE" of Odakyu by wamu8, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

M-10000-1-2 streamliner ( usa 1934 )
UP M-10000 by kitchener.lord, on Flickr
























http://38.media.tumblr.com/293735c4033f2f2436a7d8108001f480/tumblr_mubv67NR9x1ruu90ro1_500.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the comet ( usa 1935 )
























http://cruiselinehistory.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/stream2.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

aerotrain ( gm 1958 )
Rock Island Aerotrain - Museum of Transport by kocojim, on Flickr
Aerotrain Passenger Cars by artistmac, on Flickr
PRR 1000 Aerotrain by jimkleeman, on Flickr
GM Aerotrain 1957.... by spudforth, on Flickr








Untitled-Scanned-07 by mrmojo53, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Green Diamond ( usa ) 1936-68
















































http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c4/Illinois_Central_Green_Diamond_1936_3.JPG


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

streamliner M-10003-6
































http://streamlinermemories.info/UP/M-10005-64.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

swiss rae tee II from the 60's to 80's
Rame RAe TEE II - Vernier-Meyrin-Cargo by CC72080, on Flickr
RAe TEE II - 1053 by oskar.guenther, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

CP 0100 by nohab (1948 )
CP 0113 | Vendas Novas | 19.07.2003 by Joao Joaquim, on Flickr
















http://www.railwaymania.com/docs/imgdb/cp_0100_006.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cp 0300 by allan (1958 )
CP 0304+0316 | Monte Real | 12.09.2003 by Joao Joaquim, on Flickr
0324 | Marinha Grande | 03.07.2003 by Joao Joaquim, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the modernised version : serie 350 , year 2000
CP 0300 e 0350 by pfloraf, on Flickr
T. das Vargens 30-01-11 by P.Soares, on Flickr
















http://www.trainlogistic.com/Imagens/Comboios/unid_die/CP0350int.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cp serie 0400 ( 1964 ) and modernised serie 450 (1999 )
















Once upon a time at VRSA by Olhando o Sol, on Flickr
CP Series 0450 No 90947050465-7 by https://www.youtube.com/user/Sirius1278, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cp series 2000-50-80 by sorefame ( 1956-1966 )
































http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ilways_2004_EMU_at_Guarda_Railway_Station.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

series cp 2100-2150 by sorefame ( 1970 )
















http://www.encarnado.com/ssc/CP2113.jpg

the modernised version : serie 2240 (2003 )
Guarda 10-01-10 by P.Soares, on Flickr
CP 2261+2276 · 821 · Oliveira do Bairro · 02.05.2014 by Joao Joaquim, on Flickr








http://www.trainlogistic.com/Imagens/Comboios/unid_elec/CP2240Interior.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

cp serie 0600-0650 (1979) by sorefame
Interregional nº 878, Paredes 22/08/2009 by Jorge Lopes (jsepol), on Flickr
CP: Série: 0600 (interior) by carlosoliveirareis, on Flickr








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...onal_861,_Estação_de_Campanhã,_2006.08.19.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

NS Intercity Materieel by talbot ( 1977 )
08446266-10184 Diemen 12 maart 1993 by peter_schoeber, on Flickr
08446345-10791 Rotterdam Zuid 18 september 1993 by peter_schoeber, on Flickr

















http://treininbeeld.jouwweb.nl/uplo...mm-4011-interieur-1e-klas-wikipedia.large.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ns mat'64 ( 1961 ) by talbot ( NL)
526, Den Haag Centraal by Howard_Pulling, on Flickr
Drie schitterende Plan V stellen op station Apeldoorn - 14-12-2013 by Mat'97, on Flickr
NS Mat.64 by HOMCN, on Flickr
Interior of Dutch EMU 902 by Michiel2005, on Flickr








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Plan_V_interieur_eerste_klas.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the red arrow ( rus ) since 1931 
















Красная стрела by lauriten, on Flickr
Krasnaya Strela by Even The Stars Die, on Flickr
Vacation Card Three 627 by HollyNTamale, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Nevsky Express ( rus )
















http://tvz.ru/upload/medialibrary/historynew/ne1.jpg
Towards St Petersburg par le train by TimS, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

super continental ( canada ) 1955








CN 6503 & 1 more w/the Continental Limited by Robert W. Thomson, on Flickr
CN 6525 & 6607 w/the Super Continental by Robert W. Thomson, on Flickr
FP9 #6513, eb Super Continental, Vancouver 2 161354 Jul by Captain Railroad, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

DB Class 403 by siemens ( 1973 ) donald duck train
DB Class 403 by Hans ter Horst Photography, on Flickr
403 006 + 005 München Hbf 26.05.79 by w. + h. brutzer, on Flickr
Germany (West) by paul.haywood26, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

british apt train ( 1980 )
gb_850524_370003 copy by MUTTLEY'S PIX, on Flickr
APT carlisle 16.9.86 by Desdemona 77, on Flickr
apt-e ( 1972 )
APT-E . - British Railways "Advanced Passenger Train" . by AndrewHA's, on Flickr
APT-E Derby 26/8/1972 by Glevumblues, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

greek aeg dmu
stirfaka by GEO.Hellas, on Flickr
AEG DMU by Dimitris G., on Flickr
AEG DMU on train 885 at Kalabaka station by Panagiotis Giannoulas 1989, on Flickr








http://i.ytimg.com/vi/bhD9rT5pX1g/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

DeDietrich DMU 6405 of OSE ( 1952 )


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

greek metric DMU-2 trainset 4201 ( 1937 ) by Linke-Hofmann








https://storage.googleapis.com/geolocationws_gm/016/174/003-F.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://th05.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/f/2010/281/e/5/e59bc23a8e486298c5ebab71570ce0b7-d30bnh3.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

fiat Automotrice FS ALn 990 ( 1950 )
































http://www.miol.it/stagniweb/altro/orizzf/990bale5.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Automotrice FS ALn 668 ( from 1956 to 1983 )
































http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2b/FS_ALn_668_serie_2400_Mortara.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Automotrice FS ALn 663 ( 1983-93)
















http://www.miol.it/stagniweb/foto6/aln663si.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Sibelius train from Helsinki to St Petersburg by imule, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

VR Class sm1 ( 1968-1973 ) and Sm2 by valmet (1975-1981 )
Finnish Railways Class Sm2 EMU No. 6277 approaches Hyvinkää on 2 July 2013 by A Scotson, on Flickr
Another Day, Another Run by moggie68, on Flickr
Sm2_Tolsa by Iso Masa, on Flickr
150th Anniversary of Valtionrautatiet (Finnish State Railways) Sm1 Class EMU 6001 & 6201 stop in Turenki 17 Mar 2012 by A Scotson, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

VR Class Dm6-7 ( 1956 ) by valmet
Vr Class Dm7 Diesel multiple unit "Lättähattu" by PeepeT, on Flickr
Finnish Railways Class "Lättähattu" Class Dm7 diesel railcar No.4135 and 4200 on inspection duties from Pieksämäki to Savonlinna at Partaharjuntie level crossing on 9 Sept 2013 by A Scotson, on Flickr
VR Dmu at Rauma by jon33040, on Flickr
Hietasaari by realblades, on Flickr
Lättähattu sisältä by realblades, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

'Western' fever by Renown, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

King edward I Locomotive and orient express by daz smith, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ÖBB - 77.79 & Orient Express - Wien - 1960 - Photo : J.J.B. by Lovely !, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

'Phoenix' at Victoria HR scan by Deepgreen2009, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Orient Express leaving Oxford station, April 2008 by Zed.Cat, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Поезд Москва-Берлин, Zbąszynek,Poland. Mockba-Berlin express headed by PKP Electric locomotive ET22-387. Aug 1990 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

moscow express ( paris + moscow )
CNL 453 Paris Moscou by CC6575, on Flickr
Paris-Moscow: sdim2898 by Peter Gawthrop, on Flickr
Paris-Moscow: (img_0516) by Peter Gawthrop, on Flickr








http://www.raileurope.com/blog/wp-c...e-Paris-to-Moscow-Overnight-Train-600x398.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Russian Sleeping Car, Moscow-Paris, 4 August 1960 by allhails, on Flickr
Paris (France), Gare du Nord, 14 Feb 1988 by midgpee, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tolstoy train from helsinki to moscow
Train 31 Lev Tolstoi @ Helsinki by Wesley van Drongelen, on Flickr
















































http://palytra.com/upload/wysiwyg/images/lev_tolstoy4.jpg


----------



## Sr.Horn (Jun 11, 2006)

Blue Train "Fuji", classic sleeper train discontinued in March 2009 was back again due the 100th anniversary of the Tokyo Station yesterday December 19.


















http://tetsudo-news.com/article/photonews/272.html


















http://rail-uploader.khz-net.com/


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

VITORIA MAN said:


> CNL 453 Paris Moscou


Not a CNL train (operated by russian railways) and definitely not a train of
the past, as it has been created quite recently, and still exists today.


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Nord-Express train
http://www.trains-worldexpresses.com/500/511-02m.JPG


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Kenya-59 Class Garratt​


> The largest and most powerful steam locomotives to run on the metre gauge were the East African Railways (EAR) 59 class Garratts, each of them a 4-8-2+2-8-4 locomotive that delivered a tractive effort of 83,350 pounds-force (370.76 kilonewtons). These thirty-four oil-fired East African Garratts had large 70 square feet (6.5 square metres) grates and were among the largest and most powerful steam locomotives in the world, remaining in regular service until 1980. Two survive, no. 5918 and 5930. Both have worked since 1980 on tourist excursion trains but are now both out of service and belong to the Nairobi Railway Museum.
> 
> 59 class – Mountain type – 34 locomotives Nos. 5901–5934 built 1955–56
> by Beyer-Peacock in Manchester, England










The largest garratt in Africa by oldandsolo​


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sncf z100 train , by SACM ( 1908 ) the oldest rolling stock in service in france
Train Jaune en Osséja by UT440 131M, on Flickr
Train jaune pour VVB by Nil_R, on Flickr
Z100 by Binario95, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

the canadian ocean train
Evangeline Park Car by Train Fan, on Flickr
Evangeline Park Car by Train Fan, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

and the atlantic limited
CP 1800-41 052373 by mile27, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Another side to AEC by Renown, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

British Railways Mark 1 1951
1879-WR-31052014-1 by RailwayScene, on Flickr
British_Railways_Mark_1_TSO_4843 by peter_skuce, on Flickr
British_Railways_Mark_1_TSO_4651_Interior by peter_skuce, on Flickr
3083 Interior by R~P~M, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

mark 2 ( 1964 )
3231 'Ben Cruachan' British Railways Mark 2E Open First Carriage, Bristol Temple Meads by Kev Slade Too, on Flickr
9502 . Cambridge Station . Wednesday 15th-October-2014 . by AndrewHA's, on Flickr
17105 by R~P~M, on Flickr
Pullman Mark 2 Coach by Gene Hunt, on Flickr
C2_13I06I2009_UK_Railtours_The_Thames_Towy by peter_skuce, on Flickr
1960/70s British Rail Mark 2 Tourist Standard Open carriage interior - National Railway Museum, York, England by edk7, on Flickr
08I04I2012_Peak_Rail_C2 by peter_skuce, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

VSOE_Northern_Belle_03-12-2008_B3_WARWICK_Interior by peter_skuce, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Mark 3 ( 1975 )
40424 Mark III Coach 2008-06-06 London King's Cross by Banbury Bob, on Flickr
British Rail Mark 3 by AJ Bulleid, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

irish mark 3
Push-Pull Departs Waterford by rowanC82, on Flickr
7403 at Portlaoise, 29/8/08 by hurricanemk1c, on Flickr
Irish Rail Mark 3 by rowanC82, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

mark 4 ( 1989 )
12329-1-2011-10-05-Newcastle by Banbury Bob, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

irish mark 4
4003 passes Portlaoise, 21/3/14 by hurricanemk1c, on Flickr
Inside Irish Rail Mark 4 train by rowanC82, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

British Rail Class 442 ( 1988 )
Class 442 EMU 2416 at Waterloo by Treflyn, on Flickr
BR Class 442 2403 Bournemouth by jc_snapper, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

JR Kyushu Kiha 72 Yufuin No Mori by Matt-san, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

JR Train, Otsuki station, Japan by hkjp, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

polish EN57 ( since 1961 ) by Pafawag
EN57 by magro_kr, on Flickr
PKP EN57 88 by Ernst-Jan Goedbloed, on Flickr
on the train to Zakopane by Rrrodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

PKP class EN71 ( 1965 )
PKP EN71 002 by maurizio messa, on Flickr
EN71-001, Kraków Główny by Howard_Pulling, on Flickr
EN71-025 - interior (Poland) by Dariusz Sieczkowski, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

PKP class ED72 , 1976
PKP ED72-015, Szczecin Główny by Howard_Pulling, on Flickr
ED72-014 by Olo4271, on Flickr
ED72-016 (Przewozy Regionalne) by Dariusz Sieczkowski, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

and PKP class ED73 , 1997 also by Pafawag
ED73-001, Przewozy Regionalne by transport131, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ew55 ( 1958 )
















http://www.dawidfratczak.pl/galeria/pkp/elektr/ew55/ew55-16.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bidel coach ( since 1883 ) by Ateliers de Romilly








http://i64.servimg.com/u/f64/11/54/88/20/le_ref10.jpg
















http://www.citedutrain.com/sites/cd...ageurs-bidel---c-c.-recoura.jpg?itok=vwg9xoDz


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6f/VB_2N_Etat_Pont-Cardinet.jpg
by Entreprises Industrielles Charentaises 1933.
Voiture à étage État


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

1975 vb2n
double-deck passenger car used on suburban rail of Île-de-France, in France








http://melun77.com/pontdumee/pontdumee088vb2n.jpg
SNCF VB 2N by Nelso M. Silva, on Flickr
















http://www.paris-gisors.com/images_trains/VB2N_avant_modernisation_transilien03.jpg

1990 v2n
rame V2N by benjamin_monteiro, on Flickr
SNCF V2N by Chris GBNL, on Flickr
V2N 1er étage (2nde classe/1ère) by imagi'Rail, on Flickr
V2N Rez de Chaussée (2nde classe / 1ère) by imagi'Rail, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

and VO 2N
BB 16651 + VO 2N / Oxelaëre by jObiwannn, on Flickr

VR 2N
BB 25631 + VR 2N / Armentières by jObiwannn, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

since 1963 sncf rib stock
SNCF RIB Stock by Chris GBNL, on Flickr
RIB sur le viaduc de La Frette by Koalux, on Flickr

and rio stock
Rame Inox Omnibus by Emanuele25646, on Flickr
SNCF RIO @ Clermont Ferrand (2010) by Amsterdam RAIL, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

british SR Class 4DD ( in service 1949-71 )
4902 by hugh llewelyn, on Flickr








http://www.semgonline.com/gallery/pics/mt_4dd2.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

SR Class 2NOL ( 1934-1960 )
















http://www.semgonline.com/gallery/pics/mm_1857.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

lrc train by bombardier ( 1980 )
VIA 25 by railman75, on Flickr
Amtrak Bombardier LRC 39 by ck4049, on Flickr
LRC club car #3475 by generalpictures, on Flickr
Boarding passengers at Dorval Station. by Michael Berry Railfan, on Flickr
P7173201 by bvohra, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

comet railcar since 1970
NJT Comet I Coaches by Conrail5420, on Flickr
Comet V Cabs by sullivan1985, on Flickr
AMTK #5008 (Comet Car) in Martinez, CA by CaliforniaRailfan101 Photography, on Flickr
A Comet car interior. by RideUTA, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Silver City Comet , 1937 australia
It was the first air-conditioned train in the British Empire
Silver City Comet by Bingley Hall, on Flickr
Comet in the cloud shadow by highplains68, on Flickr








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/3150647009_a65eb75009.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

tait train , 1910 australia
7 Car Tait Suburban Electric train, about to pass under St Kilda Road. Melbourne, Victoria. 22nd December, 1968. by garratt3, on Flickr
Red Rattler. by emilephoto, on Flickr
Tait train interior, St. Kilda station, 1980 - 1 by Leroy W. Demery, Jr., on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Spirit of Progress , australia ( 1937 )
1170 Spirit of Progress by GSofV, on Flickr








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Ip_OOWpJd...Y5U/s1600/01+VR+Spirit+of+Progress+poster.jpg
















http://wiki.prov.vic.gov.au/images/d/dc/12903-P0001-000668-040.jpg








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/cb/Spirit_of_Progress_1953.jpg








http://media1.aso.gov.au/titles/spiritof/spiritof3_.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Riverina Express, australia 1949
The 'Riverina Express', 1946 by State Records NSW, on Flickr
1957 3813 Albury on Riverina Express by raymcd2, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

australian rub carriages,1949
RUB set cars by LC1073, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

New South Wales XPT , 1982
XPT by brettm8, on Flickr
Non stop today at Tarana by highplains68, on Flickr








https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5112/5838775979_3d20ea0b2c_b.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Manchuria









Chosun









Mikado4, South Manchurian railway
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Manchuria_Railway










Express Asia（130ｋｍ/h) with Air condition
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asia_Express





































continental









Hikari in Chosun









express Asia


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TAJUÑA RIVER RAILWAY - MADRID - SPAIN​
Used today for tourism, has been since the nineteenth century a rural railway between Madrid and surrounding provinces. When I was running was told a couplet "El tren de Arganda pita mas que anda" (The Arganda train whistle more that running)*


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Vapor Madrid - Tren de Arganda by CARLOS123456, on Flickr
CIFVM - Tren de Arganda by CARLOS123456, on Flickr
Viajeros disfrutando del tren de Arganda CIFVM by Associació Ferroviària de Godella, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

chile
Tren Valdiviano / Est. Valdivia by Felipe Bustamante, on Flickr
Coche I-427 Tren Turístico El Valdiviano by efe.comunicaciones, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

chile
Recordando a los viejos rápidos... by Alfredo Navarro Recabal, on Flickr
Temuco by Thefx / Francisco, on Flickr
Trenazo by El_Sirio // mudado a flickr.com/el_sirio_3, on Flickr
Tren Temuco - Alameda. San Rosendo. by DeutzHumslet, on Flickr


----------



## throwaway (Jan 22, 2015)

Saw a photo of that USSR jet-powered train the other day. How come those idead never developed further?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

throwaway said:


> Saw a photo of that USSR jet-powered train the other day. How come those ideas never developed further?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turbojet_train

The US tried it too. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M-497_Black_Beetle

First of all, the turbines consume A LOT of fuel, especially back then. 

Second of all, turbines are only efficient at high speed. Acceleration, deceleration, and reversing are weak points, so start-and-stop operations are inferior-that's why you see point to point operation on airliners. 

Third of all, they produce a lot of noise and jet blast, which is detrimental to lineside residents and workers, as well as railroad employees.

There have been attempts to have turbines connected to the wheels and propelling the car that way. See here for more information-none of the projects have been more than a moderate success: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_turbine_train


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Rame à grand parcours (sncf ) 1954


























http://pmeunier23.free.fr/images/RGP1-SG-1970-800.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

RAm TEE I
































http://forums.lrpresse.fr/album_mod/upload/e55a2c22fe319ffca3330de7b285ae77.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Balkans Express , Bosphorus Express
IGE Balkan Express by Rivo 23, on Flickr
Balkan Express ~ Brasov station by Andi David, on Flickr
FNC 189 932 'Bosphorus Europe Express' met DB-ÖBB EC, Mühlbachl, 07-07-2010 by Michael Postma, on Flickr
The Bosphorus Express by ancuansiar, on Flickr
Bosphorus Express by Eric Beckers | reisrelaas.nl, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Bogazici Ekspresi at Ankara in 1971 by Tom Burnham, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

RHN	Hitachi
TrainID 917 // SRT // RHN by Na Maew Spotter, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Budd Metroliner,1968








http://tkurkowski.smugmug.com/Other.../0/L/PA RR 860 - Budd Metroliner - 1968-L.jpg








http://www.northeast.railfan.net/images/tr_prr800.jpg
ATK Metroliner 8 1 New Carrollton MD Apr 1979 19790400S-899er by Dick Leonhardt, on Flickr
Metroliner interior PC 6-73 by barrigerlibrary, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Lyntog
lyntog 460 at Nyborg Sept 81 by Karel1999, on Flickr
Lyntog "Lightning Train" at Langå. Denmark 1986. by Marra Man, on Flickr
BS 485 by Mickoo737, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

first generation of fast Diesel motortrains in Denmark, in service from 1935. 
DSB - Lyntog - Aalborg - 02-09-1961 by Lovely !, on Flickr








http://www.tog-billeder.dk/fotos/danmark/dsb/togsaet/mb/dk2428_mb412_kh_1967.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

madgaon intercity
Mangalore Intercity Express on a Scenic Curvature by Amit C Patel, on Flickr
Madgaon Intercity at Udupi Train station. by russel_kevin, on Flickr
Mumbai-Goa by Veronika Roosimaa, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Night Riviera Train
57602 Restormel Castle & 57312 Solway Princess, Charlton Bridge, 02/02/2015 by Farzey2012, on Flickr
Penzance by finnyus, on Flickr
Inside Night Riviera by grahambenbow, on Flickr
Mark_III_SLEP_C by peter_skuce, on Flickr
Night Riviera Sleeper Compartment by Reading Tom, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Caledonian Sleeper
Diverted Caledonian Sleeper at Harringay by papercliponawire, on Flickr
Caledonian Sleeper at Glasgow Central by @FlintyRich, on Flickr
Caledonian Sleeper, Seated Sleeper, Glaschu by Alasdair MacCaluim, on Flickr
Caledonian sleeper by leoniewise, on Flickr
Caledonian Sleeper lounge car by Martin Deutsch, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

sntf

SNTF 040-DH-09 Ghardimou by Youth With, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

train hendaye-geneve








http://www.euro-photos-trains.com/pics/sncf1024.jpg
Rhodanien








http://siderodromo.free.fr/1038_67362+359_Voglans_1196_FrancoisleSider.jpg


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

SNCFT trains
SNCFT DN320, Bou Salem, 07-02-08 by afc45014, en Flickr
SNCFT DO324, Tunis Ville, 08-02-08 by afc45014, en Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

as a result of this , i will never post any pic again on this forum :


Can you please post more context to the photos otherwise I will just lock the thread as a Flickr spam exercise. Tell me about the trains posted, don't just throw a photo up with no context. That is severely lazy.
__________________

ok lock both of them , this was only a photo thread to know new trains running around the w.
i think it's more and more dificult to post on skysp.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Just post some facts about the trains and I think you'll be fine. We do have a Photo spam problem on this site. If you just post photos that are not yours without context it adds to the problem. But posting a few facts about each train would make the post interesting and not spamming. For example , you could post some facts about the route or train ; how fast does it go or what stations or cities does it service?


----------



## noikia2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

VITORIA MAN said:


> sncf dev inox coach ( 1952 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This model of body was used for the 1st modern postwar passanger cars Made in Romania. Normal steel, not inox (stainless) and no "waves". The bogies where made under West-German (G.F.R.) licence - they where "Miden-Deutz" M.D. 33 model, shoe brake. 

Intrersting topic (therad)... I didn't know about some Europeanen trains.
I want to see nice trains using old passanger cars, but that's a dream unfortenley.
If you would have had Bill Gate's money, I would make some nice passanger trains using old French, German (West & East), Romanian made cars. And have the own hotels... People to see nice things and feel the past.


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

da_scotty said:


> Are all Iberian Trains mythical?
> 
> If you say Mythical I tend to think the old TEE services, the Flying Scotsman, The Orient Express...


Most RENFE named expressos were aas big and glorious as VSOE Oriente Express ... and the SudExpress was as or even more important than them. 

waybackmachine ON


----------

